# 8400gs folding



## Random Murderer (Apr 10, 2009)

I have an 8400gs and was wondering how many ppd it would crank out and if it's even worth putting in my system...


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 11, 2009)

500-800ppd


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> 500-800ppd



eh... not worth it imo...
maybe i'll put it in my dad's rig alongside his 9800gtx+


----------

